# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Cho thuê / mượn dụng cụ căn chỉnh máy CNC

## longdq

Em mạn phép mở bài này với mong muốn bác nào đang có / sở hữu các dụng cụ căn chỉnh máy CNC chính xác thì có thể bớt chút thời gian hướng dẫn / cho thuê, mượn dụng cụ căn chỉnh để giúp anh em trên diễn đàn có thể căn chỉnh lại máy mình chính xác hơn. 
Vì bản thân em cũng đang cần có những dụng cụ chính xác để phục vụ việc căn chỉnh máy nhưng việc mua cũng như tình hình tài chính không thể đáp ứng được nên muốn tìm đến phương pháp rẻ hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Em chỉ có cái thước nước, chắc bác căn xy không được òi  :Smile:  thước vuông xịn thì bé quá, còn cây to thì lại là thước chế he he  :Smile:  Thui bác căn xy vuông góc thì kiếm cái đồng hồ so ngon ngon rồi chịu khó căn vậy

----------


## longdq

Bác ơi quan trọng là giờ e ko có gì vuông chuẩn để so ấy bác ạ. chứ đồng hồ so thì e cũng có rồi nhưng không có chuẩn để so theo ấy ạ

----------


## Luyến

Cụ làm máy cần cấp độ vuông như thế nào nếu chỉ cần tương đối thì thì cụ ra chỗ nào mua 1 cái miếng nhôm tháo trên các máy cũ xuống về mà căn vuông theo nó. 

nếu cần chính xác hơn thì bác mượn tạm ở đâu cái bàn đá như thế này cho chuẩn ah.

----------


## Letungquang

> Cụ làm máy cần cấp độ vuông như thế nào nếu chỉ cần tương đối thì thì cụ ra chỗ nào mua 1 cái miếng nhôm tháo trên các máy cũ xuống về mà căn vuông theo nó. 
> 
> nếu cần chính xác hơn thì bác mượn tạm ở đâu cái bàn đá như thế này cho chuẩn ah.


Đá đổ khuôn đem mài, hay đá liền khối vậy bác Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Nó là đá graplate ( đá hoa cương) đó cụ ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác ơi quan trọng là giờ e ko có gì vuông chuẩn để so ấy bác ạ. chứ đồng hồ so thì e cũng có rồi nhưng không có chuẩn để so theo ấy ạ


Em cũng không có vật chuẩn để so. Cách em dùng đồng hồ so để căn vuông như thế này :

Ví dụ cụ có 1 tấm hình tương đối vuông ( tấm màu trắng trong hình )



đánh dấu 2 điểm cố định A và B, đặt nó sát vào trục X chẳng hạn,

Đặt đồng hồ so lên con trượt trục Y, rà đồng hồ lên cạnh CD, đo được độ lệch điểm C và điểm D ( màu đỏ)

Lật ngược tấm vuông tương đối kia lại, sao cho điểm A trùng vị trí B lúc trước và B mới trùng với A lúc trước.

Dùng đồng hồ so gá trên con trượt Y, rà đồng hồ lên cạnh CD, đo được độ lệch điểm C và D ( màu trắng)

Nếu độ lệch giữa C và D mầu đỏ bằng độ lệch giữa C và D màu trắng thì cây Y của cụ vuông góc với đoạn AB

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, nhatson, sieunhim

----------


## longdq

bác ơi đánh dấu thì chính xác đến 0. mấy ạ  :Big Grin: 
Hôm trước e có nghe bác DIY1102 nói về cách dùng 4 thanh thẳng ghép lại thành 2 cái ke vuông, sau đó úp lưng vào nhau rồi quay lại đặt cùng nhau, nếu thấy cả 2 cách đặt đều thẳng thì coi là tương đối thẳng e thấy cũng có lý, mỗi tội ko tìm đâu ra thanh thẳng mà ghép và cũng không có mặt phẳng chuẩn mà so  :Frown:

----------


## longdq

> Cụ làm máy cần cấp độ vuông như thế nào nếu chỉ cần tương đối thì thì cụ ra chỗ nào mua 1 cái miếng nhôm tháo trên các máy cũ xuống về mà căn vuông theo nó. 
> 
> nếu cần chính xác hơn thì bác mượn tạm ở đâu cái bàn đá như thế này cho chuẩn ah.


Có bàn đá như này là nhất rồi bác ạ. Nhưng biết tìm đâu  :Frown: (

----------


## Ga con

Bàn này làm mable thì ok anh, còn cân chỉnh thì e nghĩ không ngon lắm.
Trên mặt granite tự nhiên có rất nhiều vết nứt, rỗ... nên rà đồng hồ so vào đây không hẳn là ngon. Đá granite nhân tạo hoặc mable ngon hơn.

Kẹt thì ra hàng vật liệu xây dựng lấy cục gạch granite loại 600x600, nhà em còn mấy viên từ hồi xây nhà còn dư, đã rà thử đồng hồ 0,005mm, thật ngạc nhiên là không phát hiện ra lệch vạch nào, kể cả bề mặt, cạnh, độ vuông góc... hic hic.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, longdq, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

> bác ơi đánh dấu thì chính xác đến 0. mấy ạ 
> Hôm trước e có nghe bác DIY1102 nói về cách dùng 4 thanh thẳng ghép lại thành 2 cái ke vuông, sau đó úp lưng vào nhau rồi quay lại đặt cùng nhau, nếu thấy cả 2 cách đặt đều thẳng thì coi là tương đối thẳng e thấy cũng có lý, mỗi tội ko tìm đâu ra thanh thẳng mà ghép và cũng không có mặt phẳng chuẩn mà so


Lý thuyết thì là tuyệt đối bác ạ, làm kiểu này bác sẽ kiểm tra được sai số trên đoạn bác bắt ray. Thực tế thì máy của bác phải có cơ cấu căn chỉnh rất mịn thì mới căn được. Dùng ren ốc để chỉnh đẩy ngang đẩy dọc rất khó vì bước ren so với vạch là rất lớn. Bác vặn nhẹ cái nó chạy đi vài chục vạch. Em căn bằng cái pan mel bước 0.01 thì có dễ hơn. Còn nếu bác chỉ bắt ốc, rồi gõ cho nó sang thì với máy to gõ cái nó không chạy hoặc nó đã chạy thì chạy quá nhiều.

----------


## longdq

chắc e cũng chỉ gõ thôi bác ạ. ăn may thì được. chứ làm sao e dám lấy banme  ra để đẩy cả tấm to đi được ạ

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Bàn này làm mable thì ok anh, còn cân chỉnh thì e nghĩ không ngon lắm.
> Trên mặt granite tự nhiên có rất nhiều vết nứt, rỗ... nên rà đồng hồ so vào đây không hẳn là ngon. Đá granite nhân tạo hoặc mable ngon hơn.
> 
> Kẹt thì ra hàng vật liệu xây dựng lấy cục gạch granite loại 600x600, nhà em còn mấy viên từ hồi xây nhà còn dư, đã rà thử đồng hồ 0,005mm, thật ngạc nhiên là không phát hiện ra lệch vạch nào, kể cả bề mặt, cạnh, độ vuông góc... hic hic.
> 
> Thanks.



cục đó là thước đá đó ạ,sở dĩ nó lm bằng đá bởi đá nó ko bị biến dạng như Kim Loại,vs lại khi bị va đạp mạnh đá nó sẽ vỡ chứ ko bị biến dạng,nên ms lm dụng cụ căn chỉnh ạ.

----------


## longdq

Kể bác nào có cục này cho ae thuê thì ngon biết mấy  :Frown:

----------


## Luyến

không có ai cho thuê thì bác mua 1 cục xong cho anh em khác thuê lại.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Bàn này làm mable thì ok anh, còn cân chỉnh thì e nghĩ không ngon lắm.
> Trên mặt granite tự nhiên có rất nhiều vết nứt, rỗ... nên rà đồng hồ so vào đây không hẳn là ngon. Đá granite nhân tạo hoặc mable ngon hơn.
> 
> Kẹt thì ra hàng vật liệu xây dựng lấy cục gạch granite loại 600x600, nhà em còn mấy viên từ hồi xây nhà còn dư, đã rà thử đồng hồ 0,005mm, thật ngạc nhiên là không phát hiện ra lệch vạch nào, kể cả bề mặt, cạnh, độ vuông góc... hic hic.
> 
> Thanks.


đá granite nền nhà thì chỉ phẳn bề mặt thôi chứ các cạnh của nó đâu có được mài !!

----------


## longdq

chắc chục năm nữa e cũng cố mua 1 viên bác ạ  :Big Grin: 
còn giờ e thấy e nó như dát vàng ý, ko dám nhìn luôn vì lấp lánh quá

----------


## longdq

> Bàn này làm mable thì ok anh, còn cân chỉnh thì e nghĩ không ngon lắm.
> Trên mặt granite tự nhiên có rất nhiều vết nứt, rỗ... nên rà đồng hồ so vào đây không hẳn là ngon. Đá granite nhân tạo hoặc mable ngon hơn.
> 
> Kẹt thì ra hàng vật liệu xây dựng lấy cục gạch granite loại 600x600, nhà em còn mấy viên từ hồi xây nhà còn dư, đã rà thử đồng hồ 0,005mm, thật ngạc nhiên là không phát hiện ra lệch vạch nào, kể cả bề mặt, cạnh, độ vuông góc... hic hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Bác bán e viên đó được không ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> đá granite nền nhà thì chỉ phẳn bề mặt thôi chứ các cạnh của nó đâu có được mài !!


Nó mài hết anh ạ, nhưng mài thô thôi, mà em rà không nhảy gì hết thế mới kinh.
Có điều nó mỏng quá nên bất tiện, khó dùng.

@ bác Longdq: bác ra tiệm mua thôi, chừng 300k/m2, 1 viên chừng hơn trăm k thôi. Hàng của TQ em chưa biết sao, em xài Bạch Mã và Viglacera loại 320k/m2.

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

> Nó mài hết anh ạ, nhưng mài thô thôi, mà em rà không nhảy gì hết thế mới kinh.
> Có điều nó mỏng quá nên bất tiện, khó dùng.
> 
> @ bác Longdq: bác ra tiệm mua thôi, chừng 300k/m2, 1 viên chừng hơn trăm k thôi. Hàng của TQ em chưa biết sao, em xài Bạch Mã và Viglacera loại 320k/m2.
> 
> Thanks.


viên đá đó họ cắt thì vuông đéc nhưng mài hơi cone về phía dưới để khi lắp mặt trên của đá nó kín ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Bác nào ở SG có biết chỗ nào bán đá Viglacera như bác Phúc nói hem? :x :x :x

----------


## longdq

chắc cửa hàng nào cũng có bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Ảnh chôm của 1 bác trên dđ  :Big Grin: . Các bác cho e hỏi là cục tam giác kia mua hay mượn thì ở đâu với giá cả thế nào ạ

----------

anlongan

----------


## Khoa C3

Không cần thiết phải dùng mấy thứ nguy hiểm như thế để căn máy, ẻm chỉ dùng eto và 1 miếng kim loại phẳng là xong cho XYZ.

----------


## longdq

dạ bác căn như thế nào thế ạ  :Confused:

----------


## nhatson

> Ảnh chôm của 1 bác trên dđ . Các bác cho e hỏi là cục tam giác kia mua hay mượn thì ở đâu với giá cả thế nào ạ


https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...d=521145512008

----------


## Ga con

> dạ bác căn như thế nào thế ạ


Nhiều người góp ý rồi mà cụ, ra bãi tìm hàng của tư bản, cục nào vuông vuông có phay 6 mặt, hoặc mài 6 mặt là tốt nhất, nhôm sắt đồng gì cũng ổn cả, dùng can là được rồi.
Cái bàn máy bằng nhôm mài 6 mặt, 400x300x30mm của em rà trên máy phay Yoshida Japan với đồng hồ so 0.01mm không thấy nhảy vạch nào cả 3 trục.

Thanks.

----------

